# Current Zoro VS Mihawk with his dagger



## zoro_santoryu (Mar 3, 2015)

Mihawk only allowed to use his dagger..

How much better would current Zoro do compared to zero difficulty stomp Mihawk delivered. Who takes this?


----------



## Amol (Mar 3, 2015)

Garp fists both of them 
[sp] Mihawk Mid(high) diff [/sp]


----------



## DavyChan (Mar 3, 2015)

I genuinely don't know. We'd have to go off of hype alone because we haven't even seen half of what Mihawk can do, let alone his cutesy tiny knife state.

From what I would imagine, I would actually say that since Mihawk taught Zoro for so long that he should be able to at least beat tiny knife Mihawk.

*Zoro Extreme Diff - Mihawk Extreme Diff*


----------



## TheWiggian (Mar 3, 2015)

Mihawk goes to hunt a rabbit. Zoro dies in the crossfire between Knife Mihawk and the rabbit.


----------



## Magentabeard (Mar 3, 2015)

Mihawk high-very highdifficulty


----------



## Grimsley (Mar 3, 2015)

Mihawk still wins. Superior haki and swordsmanship brah


----------



## ShadowReaper (Mar 3, 2015)

Mihawk takes this with high-high+ level of difficulty. More skilled, has superior Haki and stats.


----------



## Jeep Brah (Mar 3, 2015)

Mihawk Mid Difficulty.


----------



## Suit (Mar 3, 2015)

Really good question. Honestly hard to say. I want to think that Mihawk is going to have a hell of a hard time channeling enough power through that little knife to pose a threat to Zoro. At the same time, I think Mihawk's defense and speed will likely keep him fairly safe from Zoro.

I really don't know how to call this one.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 3, 2015)

Mihawk does not need a knife.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Mar 3, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Mihawk does not need a knife.



Yea i bet Mihawk can cut shit with his hands


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Mar 4, 2015)

It would be very close if Mihawk goes all out. Zoro could potentially pull this off.


----------



## Magentabeard (Mar 4, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> It would be very close if Mihawk goes all out. Zoro could potentially pull this off.



Making sure you don't dehype Mihawk in the process of hyping Zoro


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Mar 4, 2015)

Magentabeard said:


> Making sure you don't dehype Mihawk in the process of hyping Zoro



delicate balance sometimes


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 4, 2015)

Mihawk can beat Zoro without the use of swords via brute strength, speed, and haki.

Zoro wouldn't be able to touch him.

From the words of Zoro himself -



Dagger either makes it easier or he throws it away and beats his face in.



Amol said:


> Garp fists both of them



And this


----------



## Turrin (Mar 4, 2015)

I guess this depends on how much the sword makes the swordsman. Most of the time in this genre, when someone is at the top of the world in swordsmanship the actual blade matters very little, but One Piece did put a decent amount of focus into the different grades of swords, so I'm really not too sure about this one.


----------



## trance (Mar 4, 2015)

Mihawk still takes it. His top tier spot wasn't solely earned because he carries the strongest sword in the world but also because his stats and Haki are first-class. Taking away Yoru doesn't diminish his combat strength _that_ much.


----------



## R o r o n o a Z o r o (Mar 4, 2015)

_Mihawk stomps that fodder ass._


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Mar 4, 2015)

Mihawk still takes it with no diff to low difficulty and here's why I think that ...

A small dagger or not even one would still giv it to The Hawk Eyes,easily without a single doubt ! Zoro's gonna need a few more years to catch up with his final opponent (not entirely sure though) in speed (attack/evasive and reaction in time),physical strength,skill as a fighter (matters less since im giving more credit to all the others ...) and haki mastery at top notch !

The Hawk Eyes no difficulty-low difficulty right now.



Lol said:


> Mihawk can beat Zoro without the use of swords via brute strength, speed, and haki.



Yep.



Lol said:


> Zoro wouldn't be able to touch him.



Yeah bro, he wouldn't right now.


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 4, 2015)

I can't imagine after 2 freaking years of Zoro (who is talented and 110% dedicated) training under Mihawk, he's still going to get man-handled by butter knife.
Don't tell me the sword doesn't matter because of haki or wathever, the guy carries the small knife precisely because it's weaker, it's the whole point of the damn thing. He was never going to pop the dinner knife to fight Vista.

I'd say Mihawk has to go all out to win with his dinner knife, and that's if Zoro doesn't pull an upset. 
Zoro isn't a pushover anymore, he's slicing mountains, he has good haki, he showed skill dealing with Fujitora.


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Mar 4, 2015)

Samehadaman said:


> I can't imagine after 2 freaking years of Zoro (who is talented and 110% dedicated) training under Mihawk, he's still going to get man-handled by butter knife.



I know what you mean and I do understand how much dedicated was Zoro past two years under Mihawk's attendace but it ain't enough to match the Hawk Eyes in certain areeas.

We still can't rank him higher than a solid/high Vice-Admiral and Mihawk is still leagues above that. 



Samehadaman said:


> Don't tell me the sword doesn't matter because of haki or *wathever*



The whatever you're basically ignoring is in fact the most important thing in the outcome of this battle.

You can't ignore the difference in speed (Attack/Evasive and reaction in time)/obviously Mihawk has a far better haki and other physical stats like strength and endurance.



Samehadaman said:


> the guy carries the small knife precisely because it's weaker, it's the whole point of the damn thing. He was never going to pop the dinner knife to fight Vista.



Vista ain't noone you know bro.4th strongest man from the strongest crew in the world.Even Mihawk said he'd been a fool for not hearing of the infamous swordsman from WHITEBEARD pirates.



Samehadaman said:


> I'd say Mihawk has to go all out to win with his dinner knife, and that's if Zoro doesn't pull an upset.



Not at all and I explained why.



Samehadaman said:


> Zoro isn't a pushover anymore, he's slicing mountains, he has good haki, he showed skill dealing with Fujitora.



Slicing mountains ? At beast current Zoro is town level++ which is 1/100 part of a mountain in terms of how much power he can output.

Fujitora screwing around or that's how it looks to me but alright ... 

His haki at best is as impressive as the most vice-admirals.Mihawk's haki is in other league.He's still far apart from the Hawk Eyes.

Zoro's my favourite character but he's not at the top of the world yet.He still has a long road ahead.


----------



## Ekkologix (Mar 4, 2015)

Mihawk high diffs due to hype alone.

Zoro is not a fodder to that dagger anymore. You just cant compare EB Zoro to TS Zoro. The gap is big af.

Zoro will also not be taken by 1 shot from the dagger.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 4, 2015)

zoro_santoryu said:


> Yea i bet Mihawk can cut shit with his hands



He can actually.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Mar 4, 2015)

He has a long way to go.

I mean, if you take Aokiji's fruit away he's not suddenly going to have to put in high diff to beat the shs, no?


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 4, 2015)

IijiNijiSanji said:


> He has a long way to go.
> 
> I mean, if you take Aokiji's fruit away he's not suddenly going to have to put in high diff to beat the shs, no?



The SHs? yes he would. In fact, he might even lose.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Mar 4, 2015)

oOLawlietOo said:


> The SHs? yes he would. In fact, he might even lose.



Ahh I didn't mean all together. My mistake. I kinda meant someone on the M3's level.


----------



## Typhon (Mar 4, 2015)

Out of curiosity, can you guys seriously see Mihawk's knife not getting broken by Zoro?


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Mar 4, 2015)

Typhon said:


> Out of curiosity, can you guys seriously see Mihawk's knife not getting broken by Zoro?



That's impossible.

Mihawk >/= Shanks


----------



## Dunno (Mar 4, 2015)

Mihawk mid diff or something. He's still faster, stronger and has better Haki than Zoro.


----------



## Suit (Mar 4, 2015)

Don't you guys know about OL logic? 

Zoro immediately after he defeats Mihawk > Mihawk with big black sword> Mihawk with a dagger >>> Zoro immediately before he fights Mihawk

Perfect sense.


----------



## Dunno (Mar 4, 2015)

StrawHat said:


> Don't you guys know about OL logic?
> 
> Zoro immediately after he defeats Mihawk > Mihawk with big black sword> Mihawk with a dagger >>> Zoro immediately before he fights Mihawk
> 
> Perfect sense.



Implying Zoro is going to fight Mihawk any time soon.


----------



## trance (Mar 5, 2015)

IijiNijiSanji said:


> He has a long way to go.
> 
> I mean, if you take Aokiji's fruit away he's not suddenly going to have to put in high diff to beat the shs, no?



He still handily outclasses them in the physical department as well as Haki but without his fruit, he'd be hard-pressed against the M3.


----------



## Haruhifan21 (Mar 5, 2015)

Even Fujitora was forced to use his DF to push back Zoro, who he called brutal.

Mihawk low-diffs.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Mar 5, 2015)

Based on the most recent chapter, i dont think Zoro can break MIhawks small knife


----------



## maupp (Mar 5, 2015)

Too much Zolo disrespect in this thread


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Mar 5, 2015)

So legitimately Mihawk can take many top tiers down with a hakified plastic spoon...


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 6, 2015)

Mihawk can't take Enies Loby Zoro with his kitchen knife, I mean how the hell is he going to deflect pound canon attacks ?

Zoro was the weakest at East Blue, he become much better after that, and I am sure Enies Loby Zoro would put up to him low-diff at least.


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 6, 2015)

Mihawk low-diffs.

He is much faster, will dodge his attack and deal fatal stabs to Zoro.


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 6, 2015)

I don't believe this shit... Current Zoro mid diff.


----------



## Ruse (Mar 6, 2015)

Given Zoro's Post skip portrayal so far it would make no sense to me if Mihawk can still beat him with his pocket knife.


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 6, 2015)

Freecss said:


> Given Zoro's Post skip portrayal so far it would make no sense to me if Mihawk can still beat him with his pocket knife.



What feats of Mihawk make you think that Zoro is still so far from Mihawk ?


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 6, 2015)

If Mihawk only tries to fight with the dagger he'll lose.


----------



## Captain Altintop (Mar 7, 2015)

Mihawk is still far superior in every stats including haki as well.

Mihawk would still mid-low diff Zoro with his Black Sword.

With a dagger, he mid-high diffs Zoro.


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Mar 7, 2015)

Erkan12 said:


> What feats of Mihawk make you think that Zoro is still so far from Mihawk ?



No feats.Common sense.Try to use it.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Mar 7, 2015)

funny cus Shanks' greatest feat was splitting some clouds together with WB

post TS even Nami can split clouds


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 7, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> funny cus Shanks' greatest feat was splitting some clouds together with WB



No, Stopping Akainu and the Marineford War, where Mihawk stalemated with Vista, failed to stomp pre-time skip Luffy.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Mar 8, 2015)

so sweat-talking Sengoku is considered a feat now? 

is losing your arm to a East Blue fish also a feat? 

Shanks has so many feats...lets see heres a few more:

losing to Higuma a east blue mountain bandit and being too scared to fight back 

getting scratched up by rookie Teach and being too scared to chase after him 

only has the balls to challenge Mihawk to a duel when he is surrounded by his entire crew and Mihawk is alone


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Mar 8, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> If Mihawk only tries to fight with the dagger he'll lose.



No he woudn't. 

Having inferior attack power doesn't take away from his muscle, implied insane Haki, and speed. He evades and stabs Zoro in the heart.


----------

